
Tour de France TV Broadcast from Denmark Used Augmented Reality for TTT Analysis - dave_aiello
https://twitter.com/KPP/status/1027914426899423232
======
dave_aiello
TTT = Team Time Trial,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_time_trial](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team_time_trial)

